# Ltd Edition Maxim Edc Tactical Slingshot By Flippinout



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

The limited edition is made from a variety of extremely strong materials carbon fibre and g10 , brass pins, 6061 aluminium

The slingshot and design it's self is great and is a really compact and fun shooter.

When i first saw the limited edition edc i fell in love mainly because of that sexy carbon fibre so I was urged to buy one, two weeks later I received my slingshot i sorry to say I was disappointed, the slingshot face is just g10 and can barely tell the carbon fibre is there so It really put me of the slingshot and didn't like it as much.

The lock on the slingshot when extended is great and feels extremely sturdy but after a day on use it started to wobble but I guess that's what will happen? Also once extended I have to give the aluminium handle a good whack to get it back into place which kinda hurts the palm.

Other than that this slingshot is great fun to shoot.

Also this is 5/10 from the ltd edition

I am telling the truth in this (as i do I all reviews) because I did not pay $200 to lie in a review.

I am not saying Nathan is the bad guy here I have a custom that's amazing and Nathan provides good customer service.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for the review Mc.. I know you had this for a little while, so your opinions weren't hasty..

LGD


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

sorry, but for a $200 price tag, that thing should be able to walk to the target and push your ammo thru the bullseye for you...
the design looks awesome though.. just seems like they would've tested it more thoroughly before letting it go out wih bugs...
thanks for the review!!


----------



## norca (May 3, 2012)

thanks for the honest review







and very good to get other views thanks


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Great, honest review, Mckee.


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks, I have been waiting for a review of this slingshot. What effect do you think the wobble has on accuracy? How fast is it to deploy?


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for the tough and honest review. Call me silly, but I still think 200$ is a bargain considering the work and materials put in this beauty! I haven't bought one yet but would still consider it. I love little gadgets like this.

I would like to see if there are any in those new aluminum honey comb scales too. That would look crazy!!! Thanks again!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Tirador said:


> Thanks for the tough and honest review. Call me silly, but I still think 200$ is a bargain considering the work and materials put in this beauty! I haven't bought one yet but would still consider it. I love little gadgets like this.
> 
> I would like to see if there are any in those new aluminum honey comb scales too. That would look crazy!!! Thanks again!


Hey silly, I agree









LGD


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Spudley Davenport said:


> Thanks, I have been waiting for a review of this slingshot. What effect do you think the wobble has on accuracy? How fast is it to deploy?


It has no effect on accuracy, just can be verry annoying. Sometimes the slingshot gets jamed and if quite hard to deploy.


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm a function before form guy. I have to pass on this one. Dang it, looked promising.


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

can't really expect no wobble at all, realistically a trade off when you don't want a "fixed blade" slingshot

the g10 on face protects clear-coat CF finish to be scratched in your pocket

fine piece by nathan and i thank mckee for his honest review!


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

Mckee can you clarify for us if the wobble is only minor front and back and none side to side as we last spoke


----------



## Shooter4829 (Jun 17, 2012)

thats what i like to see, honest reviews. tbh i liked this model and would have loved 1. but i think i might pass on 1 now. thanks for giving a honest review mate.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

To all the people who are saying i have changed there mind, this is a review of mine with completely different matials that would be used on a standard edc so do not be put off there great but the Main thing I complaining about is there's barley any carbon fibre showing, the lock i suspect should come easier with use, I'll update I a few months whever it has loosened or not


----------



## norca (May 3, 2012)

im not put off at all still got me deposit on one looking forward to having one made hopefully to my personal spec for me outdoor kit
just the job and great design and concept


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Are you sure that isn't Carbon Fiber board? Like G10 but with carbon fiber layers instead of fiberglass... I know I've done a few in that material (really tough to work with) and they turned out looking very similar.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi bill check out the one in flippinouts posts it's it's g10 front with layered g10 but if just looks like carbon fibre


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

from what i see i assume it's mostly made from laminated carbon fiber sheet/boards with exception of thin G10 on the non trademark side

yes bill has done this and they look great


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

"They are crafted from a carbon fiber/G10 laminate and 6061 brushed aluminum. The first few have been pinned with brass, but customization is available, such as mirror polish and custom pins." - quoted from http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14552-the-maxim-edc-tactical-slingshot/

the gray part i assume to be g10, layered 50/50 with carbon fiber, the amount of skill required to get the carbon to show on one side and g10 on the other is just untouchable


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

zen thats the micarta one, this is what its suppost to look like:







mine is plain and boring compared to this, waste of $40 to me


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Item may be vein redone, Follow up to come


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback McKee.

The handle locks into place with friction, and as the slingshot is used, the action will become smoother, yet not as tight. The wobble that is present comes from there being a required amount of free play between the pieces in order for the handle section to slide freely between the open and closed positions. In our R&D, the wobble has not affected function at all and once tension is applied with the bands, the slingshot feels completely solid in the hand. The flared handle section assures that the handle cannot move into the closed position upon draw or release.

The material is a G10/carbon fiber laminate and in the post on the vendors forum there are clear pictures shown of each variation available- carbon exposed on the face or OD green G10 exposed on the face. Both are the same material, just oriented differently for a varied visual appearance. Those who requested a carbon or green g10 dominance were accommodated. There was no request on McKee's part so he was sent the lowest serial numbered piece available as he was the first to purchase.

I have offered McKee a full refund of his purchase price as there is little else I can do to fix his problem. I cannot sand down to the next layer of carbon fiber as the slingshot has already been designed to perform around the minimal material that is used, it is simply a liability I cannot accept. As such, the most fair and reasonable path to solving his problem is a full refund. There were only 10 of these made in this configuration and I no longer have the same combination of materials.



strikewzen said:


> zen thats the micarta one, this is what its suppost to look like:
> View attachment 21672
> 
> 
> mine is plain and boring compared to this, waste of $40 to me


There is also another clear picture next to this one in the vendors post showing the material combo McKee received. Several folks requested one option over the other. I apologize for not clearly spelling out the differences in the offering as I assumed the pictures spoke clearly in addition to the offer that customization was an option.

Thanks again for all the feedback and my fellow enthusiast's can rest assured that FlippinOut Slingshots aims to produce only premium quality products that we stand behind 100%.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

flippinout said:


> There was no request on McKee's part so he was sent the lowest serial numbered piece available as he was the first to purchase.


How come I received number 5/10 if I was the first to buy?
I there were already three pre-made and I was the first purchase how come it took two weeks to make?
If I didn't ask for the material you should have asked !
(sorry for being so naggy)


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

You were the first to buy from the public offering. I offered the first four to my very best retailer/dealers both in the USA and abroad.

McKee, please re read the original offering. I don't know how to be much more clear or fair than what was posted in the original offering. Other folks had no trouble with asking me for customization or specific requests.

Please send the slingshot back and I will refund your $200.

The product is functional, well built and as advertised. I believe my offer and solution are above 'normal and customary' as it relates to standing behind a product.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

BoKennedy said:


> sorry, but for a $200 price tag, that thing should be able to walk to the target and push your ammo thru the bullseye for you...
> the design looks awesome though.. just seems like they would've tested it more thoroughly before letting it go out wih bugs...
> thanks for the review!!


This is not just to you Bo but to all that has chimed in.

And just for thought, $200 for a unit such as this, is " Low" and, depending on your skill level the EDC will just about do as you say.

I know this unit well and there are NO bugs. I have a ton of experience with custom built/fabricated and hand assembled items.The EDC is a unit that is Hand Built and all the parts are precision fabricated with tight tolerances. When things are built to the tolerances as the EDC.is it will require "break-in" for all the parts to move together and "wear" to a smooth fit. If the unit was assembled "loose" to start with, then after use it would become "sloppy" not "smooth". The "floppy" McKee refers to is not "slop" but a "required" movement in parts to move into position. When tension is put on the bands, everything "Locks In" and is tight.

An understanding in design and functionality would go a long way when someone writes a review. This understanding comes with age and experience. To an "Engineer, Machinist, Designer and Builder" this understanding is imperative For a teenager, this "understanding" must be learned. For an individual with NO "Understanding" to write a review, questioning design, fabrication, quality is not a fair review.

There was a lot of R&D time spent on this design and Nathan is a "Builder" not to be matched.

The Limited Edition models came in two configurations with regard to the G10 and CF. This is clearly stated. When I read the Vendors sales ad, I know from the start that if I wanted one configuration over the other, I would need to designate my choice with my order. If I did not designate my choice I then knew that I would receive either one. It would appear, that as a lot of teenagers do, McKee did not read and or did not understand the the ad. At this point, he should have clarified with Nathan. The fact that he did not receive the "color" he wanted is no reason to write an unjust review.

Not knowing of any dialogue behind the scene, it is sure visible by the words in this thread that Nathan has gone above what a Vendor is obligated to do. He has offered a full refund.

"LET IT BE KNOWN, THAT THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH THE DESIGN, FABRICATION, ASSEMBLY AND QUALITY."

Mckee's negative review is solely a result of dislike in the color and maybe his dislike with himself for not reading the instructions.

This post is 100% a result of my personal opinion based on my age, experience as a designer, builder and fabricator, personal experience specifically with the EDC and my Professional Experience with FlippinOut Slingshots and Nathan Masters

Bill


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Bill I agree with you in most respects, but you really can't expect all consumers to have a engineers veiw point, and unless a item is geared to that market you can't expect it. All reviews are opinion, your statement above is a opinion. The bottum line is no mater how well a item is made or designed it's up to the customer to like or dislike it, period. I haven't a doubt that it is a excellent product but the world is littered with excellent products that didn't meet the consumers expectations and are now just a foot note in history. Flipinout slingshots maybe the cat's whiskers but if someone ponies up the money and are not happy with it, then whose to say they can't voice their opinion based on their perspective not based on a engineers. Perhaps only good reviews should be posted or perhaps only people with special knowledge should write them but that really isn't practical or honest, and that's my opinion.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh and as a side note I would like to congadulate Flippinout on his response to this thread. He took the criticism in stride and responded in a civil and professional manor.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

harpersgrace said:


> Bill I agree with you in most respects, but you really can't expect all consumers to have a engineers veiw point, and unless a item is geared to that market you can't expect it. All reviews are opinion, your statement above is a opinion. The bottum line is no mater how well a item is made or designed it's up to the customer to like or dislike it, period. I haven't a doubt that it is a excellent product but the world is littered with excellent products that didn't meet the consumers expectations and are now just a foot note in history. Flipinout slingshots maybe the cat's whiskers but if someone ponies up the money and are not happy with it, then whose to say they can't voice their opinion based on their perspective not based on a engineers. Perhaps only good reviews should be posted or perhaps only people with special knowledge should write them but that really isn't practical or honest, and that's my opinion.


You are correct Sir! I do not expect all reviews to be based on an engineers' perspective. I do expect that for one to make statements regarding design, functionality and quality, one should at least know how something should operate. Reviews are made so that prospective owners can read these un-biased reviews in hopes of obtaining enough feedback to make a conscious purchase decision. If enough positive information is stated then most likely one will feel that the investment is worth it.

I am sure that there are a lot of folks that have read reviews and made a decision based on those reviews. In my personal experience, I have made purchases, based on positive reviews and have been disappointed. I have also. not purchased a product based on negative reviews and later found out that the product was "top notch" and that the negative reviews were hindered by ignorance. Some people like Smart Phones and think that they are easy to operate. I on the other do not. Mainly because I do not know how, not because the design is bad. If I had to write a review I would say that it is hard for me to operate because I am not not an "electronic tech-y".

And yes, "the customer is always right". It is up to the customer whether or not they like a product. To say that you don't like a product is one thing, but to say and imply that the design, assembly and quality is bad is quite another.

The EDC is an "Expertly Designed" Unit. It is very "High Tech" when it comes to Slingshots.

It would be hard for me to expect or respect reviews on a Lamborghini's fuel delivery system made by a Briggs and Stratton Mechanic.

This just my opinion.

Bill


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

This is a good open honest discussion. It is nice that people truly share their opinions, but sometimes not in a caustic manner. I believe Flippin out mad a generous offer and was kind in the response.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm 15 I looked at
One photo an that was it so I only thought it was available with carbon fiber front, I still think he should have put some thing like 'you have a choice of a g10 front or carbon fiber front' that would be helpful .


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

WTBJR said:


> sorry, but for a $200 price tag, that thing should be able to walk to the target and push your ammo thru the bullseye for you...
> the design looks awesome though.. just seems like they would've tested it more thoroughly before letting it go out wih bugs...
> thanks for the review!!


This is not just to you Bo but to all that has chimed in.

And just for thought, $200 for a unit such as this, is " Low" and, depending on your skill level the EDC will just about do as you say.

I know this unit well and there are NO bugs. I have a ton of experience with custom built/fabricated and hand assembled items.The EDC is a unit that is Hand Built and all the parts are precision fabricated with tight tolerances. When things are built to the tolerances as the EDC.is it will require "break-in" for all the parts to move together and "wear" to a smooth fit. If the unit was assembled "loose" to start with, then after use it would become "sloppy" not "smooth". The "floppy" McKee refers to is not "slop" but a "required" movement in parts to move into position. When tension is put on the bands, everything "Locks In" and is tight.

An understanding in design and functionality would go a long way when someone writes a review. This understanding comes with age and experience. To an "Engineer, Machinist, Designer and Builder" this understanding is imperative For a teenager, this "understanding" must be learned. For an individual with NO "Understanding" to write a review, questioning design, fabrication, quality is not a fair review.

There was a lot of R&D time spent on this design and Nathan is a "Builder" not to be matched.

The Limited Edition models came in two configurations with regard to the G10 and CF. This is clearly stated. When I read the Vendors sales ad, I know from the start that if I wanted one configuration over the other, I would need to designate my choice with my order. If I did not designate my choice I then knew that I would receive either one. It would appear, that as a lot of teenagers do, McKee did not read and or did not understand the the ad. At this point, he should have clarified with Nathan. The fact that he did not receive the "color" he wanted is no reason to write an unjust review.

Not knowing of any dialogue behind the scene, it is sure visible by the words in this thread that Nathan has gone above what a Vendor is obligated to do. He has offered a full refund.

"LET IT BE KNOWN, THAT THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH THE DESIGN, FABRICATION, ASSEMBLY AND QUALITY."

Mckee's negative review is solely a result of dislike in the color and maybe his dislike with himself for not reading the instructions.

This post is 100% a result of my personal opinion based on my age, experience as a designer, builder and fabricator, personal experience specifically with the EDC and my Professional Experience with FlippinOut Slingshots and Nathan Masters

Bill
[/quote]

you know, maybe i just jumped the gun when i commented on McKee's review.... i took what he said for face value, not considering his inexperience with what goes in to constructing such a piece...
As for me, i'm an Air Force veteran and my AFSC was Aircraft Structural Maintenance, there was no flop or slop or ANY motion allowed in what we do, so when i read that i assumed, and that's my mistake, that there was something wrong with the piece...
i, and probably most of the rest of us who sided with McKee on here, should have taken his age and experience into consideration compared to what he purchased and what his actual complaint was...
in short, my apologies to Flippinout for taking the review at full face value instead of doing my own research...
and as far as price goes... if i were back on my feet, $200 would probably sound fair for a high quality piece... i was laid off from work just long enough for everything to sound expensive at the moment








no hard feelings and best of luck to those actually involved...


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

WTBJR said:


> The EDC is an "Expertly Designed" Unit. It is very "High Tech" when it comes to Slingshots.
> 
> It would be hard for me to expect or respect reviews on a Lamborghini's fuel delivery system made by a Briggs and Stratton Mechanic.
> 
> ...


It's a slingshot. Period.
I don't think you need to be insulting Mckee just because he isn't turning cartwheels over it. It's (very, very) obvious that Nathan is your guy and you feel the need to defend him but this is over the top. It's an expensive slingshot and nothing more. Mckee is entitled to not be happy with it no matter how much R&D went into it.
You've made your point, you _really_ like it. Your opinion is no more or less valid than his, regardless of your other experiences.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Agreed. Nathan's a big boy, he knows his product is solid and he handled this well, I think McKee's observations could be valuable!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Alright I was going to let this ride, because I believe any review as useful no matter if it is popular or not. I also believe the every individual is capable of making their own decisions on what they feel about a product being reviewed. If someone wants to base their decision on a purchase soley on a single review, whether positive or negative, it:s their perogative.

One thing people have to understand, when an opinion based thread is created, it isn,t intended to push an agreement of that opionen, nor is it an obligation for the viewers to sway it otherwise.

I definately don:t feel insults should be lashed out, or dismissing a member:s view in a disrespectful manor. The OP is a standing member of this community and shouldn:t be treated otherwise. I don:t see the review being in a bashing context, nor an attempt to discredit Nathan in any shape or form. I see it as personal concerns that he addressed to a public that wanted to hear about a new product. It just wasn:t what some expected, and that isn:t to say that it makes the slingshot less worthy. If one is to ignore all other comments except the ones from Mckee and Nathan, one should see a decent dialogue between a concerned consumer and the vendor. It just happened to be in the open forum and third party interjection influenced the mood of this thread.

Nathan is an outstanding vendor and craftsman that really doesn:t need defending, I should know I have a few of his products, He addressed this in a professional fashion.

Back to why I decided to jump in, I feel that the situation is being resolved, but the way the tread is turning I see that the thread,s purpose is starting to be diluted.

I am locking this thread, but this is in no means preventing Mc from creating a follow up thread (If he feels so desired to, again under no obligation)

Thank you

LGD


----------

